# Need thoughts on plans to get another GSD



## twonhshepherds (Feb 1, 2006)

Here is the background information on our family situation:

Until October 11, 2010 we had 2 GSDs. Max was a great dog, my boon companion but it was time to stop the painful place he was in.He left a huge whole in our hearts.

We have a delightful nearly 6 year old female, Cassidy. She has a history of reactivity. We have spent a LOT of time and money getting her( and me) the information so her life is very much better.We manage her behavior pretty well. She is a delightful dog. Smart, happy, active...but needs to introduce into new environments gradually. I've taken her on overnight trips with me. She is great as long as she travels in a crate.(she will bark in the car,unless crated) Fine in hotels, on hikes, with people.She likes to play with other dogs selectively...males better than females...

My husband suffered a spinal cord injury in May 2009. He's a quadreplegic, in a power wheel chair.He wants another GSD, a male.We both want another dog!! We want a grown dog. 5 years old or older. I'm pretty good at training, so the dog doesn't need any special training. BUT, and it's a huge but...Temperament is the criteria. Anyone who's had a reactive dog will understand why this is so important to us.I want an even tempered dog. "golden middle" "bomb proof"(though I question that phrase)Willing to learn, very good with people, obviously good with Cassidy. A dog that could stay home with my husband, or travel with us. We have help coming to the house every day.So, a social dog.I guess, a dog with the amiability to be a sevice dog....but we don't need him to go everywhere...i.e stores,etc.

Oh and we don"t have a fenced in enclosure so we will be rejected by most breed rescues. Cassidy is our 4th dog in this home. We have 25 acres, abutting hundreds of acres of conservation land. Our dogs are never out without us and always with our direct supervision....we seem to convince our dogs that we're more fun than anything that goes by the road. This does not mean I don't understand why breed rescues make this rule and stick to it.

Am I asking for something hard to find,or the impossible...?Can we ask a rescue or shelter to work with us to fulfill our needs? Can we ask to "foster" until we know the dog will fit our home. Do I put out a lot of applications and wait? 
We're in no hurry.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

I don't think it's too much to ask at all. There is a breeder in CT, I forget their name but I will get it and post it, I was just on their site and they do have some older dogs. Grrrrrrrrr why can't I think of the name.....they own TeeJay, ughhhh I'll repost


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i dont think you're asking too much. I think going through a rescue would be difficult but not impossible. You just have to find one who understands your needs and is willing to work with your situation. Or you can even contact a breeder who given the nature of the dog you're looking for, may even lower the price of the dog.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

Welcome

See if this will work, Wilhendorf Kennels home of Teejay vom Wilhendorf. They appear to have good dogs? I never went there but seems a bit close to you I would think? Good luck!


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr it won't post? Anyway try to google search Wilhendorf Kennels lol


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

Wow I'm such a Polock, it did work, just click on the welcome link and it will direct you, sorry I should have stayed in bed today.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

twonhshepherds said:


> Am I asking for something hard to find,or the impossible...?Can we ask a rescue or shelter to work with us to fulfill our needs? Can we ask to "foster" until we know the dog will fit our home. Do I put out a lot of applications and wait?
> We're in no hurry.


I don't believe that you are. Our rescue doesn't have fencing requirements, it definitely depends on the dog.

Have you contacted the local rescues and explained your situation and what you would like to do?

You may need to put out applications and wait. It would be your best bet to be first on the list when a suitable dog comes along.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Cheryl, I've sent a couple of emails out...


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Here's a beautiful 2 year old boy in Montreal who loves other dogs and is very active. He might fit in.

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Montreal, QC | Drako


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Cheryl, I've sent you a pm about a GSD in need. Maybe a match, maybe not.
There are some rescues that do 'pre-approvals' and will look for a Dixie dog of your profile and description, with no obligation. You can send in a 'blind' application, and, as gsdraven said, wait until a suitable 'candidate' comes up.
If you can bear it check CL - recently a 3 yr old male Mal good with k/d/c was posted on CL.
You will find your new friend.


----------

